# NJPW Launches "NJPW World", Toyko Dome PPV Included



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

*NJPW World*

New Japan Pro-Wrestling has launched its own network for 999 (Yen). I signed up for it and it has plenty of content.

Thoughts about this new development?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: NJPW World*

:lel at the price.

I find this especially interesting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/539302765093072896


----------



## Wrestling Genius (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: NJPW World*

I signed up. Videos don't work. I'm using a Macbook. Suggestions?


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

*Re: NJPW World*

Once I get a job again, I'm subscribing and YES, I will be doing some NJPW reviewing projects finally.



> *New Japan World details - Service available worldwide, similar to WWE Network*
> 
> Sunday, 30 November 2014 22:29
> 
> ...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: NJPW World*

Looks interesting to say the least. Hope this works better for them than it has worked for WWE so far.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: NJPW World*

Dat price :lmao


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: NJPW World*

This sounds awesome. I just wish I was able to understand Japanese so I could navigate the site and learn how to sign up.


----------



## SLIW-StAr (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: NJPW World*

For 999 yen xDDDDDDDDDDDDD That price is priceless!!! #COINCIDENCE!!!


----------



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: NJPW World*

Yeah if anyone could post up a guide to get this up and running that would be awesome.


----------



## LuchaUGauthority (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: NJPW World*

So, are they going to be airing all their shows in archive similar to WWE Network?


----------



## LuchaUGauthority (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: NJPW World*

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/530...ngdom-9-tons-of-classic-content-available-now

Tons of info here!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: NJPW World*

If anyone's struggling with navigating the site with everything in Japanese use the translate function on Google Chrome and you should be able to find your way around it just fine (Y). FYI, the Login / Register link in near the top right hand corner of the main page.

They offer a link to a sample video at the bottom of the registration page as well.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: NJPW World*

Will the live shows be available to stream as & when? I tend to be working when NJPW goes live.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: NJPW World*

New Japan will never compete with WWE sadly especially on an international scale, they're 'big in Japan' thats it.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NJPW World*

Never say never. They've been around long enough and now they're beginning to enter American homes. It wont happen overnight but it could over the next few years. 

Can you use the New Japan World network on the PS4? If so, how?


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

> Following major announcements that New Japan Pro Wrestling would be on American television and pay-per-view, the company also has announcer their own over-the-top distribution network.
> The service, which is called New Japan World, will cost $8.50 USD and will feature all of the promotions live events beginning this month. WWE made a similar move with the WWE Network earlier this year by offering their Network for $9.99. Events featured will include Wrestle Kingdom and the G1 Climax Tourney.
> 
> Wrestling Observer believes the company is inching closer to ending it's relationship with their current television distributor Samurai! TV. At a press conference early Monday, the company announced that the Korakuen Hall shows, which previously aired on Samurai! will now air on their own service.
> ...


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/1201/585319/njpw-launches-their-version-of-wwe-network/

For those of you who enjoy watching the WWE product just to complain, he's a solution to most if not all your complaints. Hopefully within the next year we'll have another official promotion war on our hands.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

*Re: NJPW Launches Their Version Of WWE Network, Toyko Dome PPV Included*

Won't happen New Japan is just big in Japan, outside of Japan they're as big as an indy.

To compete with WWE

Have a multi million dollar budget, only way Vince will get competition is if a billionaire is a wrestling fan and wants to start up their own fed.
Get a TV deal on a big american cable TV network not AXS or Spike, more like TBS or FOX
Expand internationally, even TNA have better international reach than New Japan do right now since they're doing big arenas in the UK.
Have good English commentators (perhaps Mauro Ranello, JR is just doing the dome show) at the events live calling the action.
Make your product easily accessible so new fans understand whats what and whos who.
As much as I love the 'all wrestling' approach, you have to have some entertainment there.

Then maybe they're in with a shot.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy (Nov 12, 2012)

*Re: NJPW Launches Their Version Of WWE Network, Toyko Dome PPV Included*

Competition is always good, hope they succeed.


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NJPW Launches Their Version Of WWE Network, Toyko Dome PPV Included*

Well this is just the beginning, 5 years from NJPW could very well have all or some of those things in place. The fact is NJPW is coming for the American audience slowly but surely.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: NJPW Launches Their Version Of WWE Network, Toyko Dome PPV Included*

We shall now proceed to read such thought-provoking comments such as "loljapanesewrestling" and "Compete with WWE as a wrestling-based product? Never in a million years."


----------



## kurtmangled (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: NJPW Launches Their Version Of WWE Network, Toyko Dome PPV Included*

I like the idea of this on paper, i just hope Jarrett has nothing to do with it. He seems to be involved with NJPW and its not good.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: NJPW Launches Their Version Of WWE Network, Toyko Dome PPV Included*

I want to subscribe but there's no option to translate the page and I have no idea what to do ha.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NJPW Launches Their Version Of WWE Network, Toyko Dome PPV Included*

*I won't be a regular viewer, but I will find a free stream just to see Okada. He seems like the type of guy I would like.*


----------



## Creative name (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: NJPW Launches Their Version Of WWE Network, Toyko Dome PPV Included*

If anyone's struggling with navigating the site with everything in Japanese use the translate function on Google Chrome and you should be able to find your way around it just fine . FYI, the Login / Register link in near the top right hand corner of the main page.

They offer a link to a sample video at the bottom of the registration page as well.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: NJPW Launches Their Version Of WWE Network, Toyko Dome PPV Included*



Santa Banks said:


> *I won't be a regular viewer, but I will find a free stream just to see Okada. He seems like the type of guy I would like.*


I know how much you love animated facial expressions - look no further than "Swagsuke" Shinsuke Nakamura as well. And yes, those are strippers.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: NJPW Launches Their Version Of WWE Network, Toyko Dome PPV Included*



Creative name said:


> If anyone's struggling with navigating the site with everything in Japanese use the translate function on Google Chrome and you should be able to find your way around it just fine . FYI, the Login / Register link in near the top right hand corner of the main page.
> 
> They offer a link to a sample video at the bottom of the registration page as well.


I tried Google Translate and it didn't work 

Never mind, sorted it


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: NJPW World*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> :lel at the price.
> 
> I find this especially interesting.
> 
> ...


*Hold on now, they can't be Numba 1 without Numba 1 announca Funaki!*











RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I know how much you love animated facial expressions - look no further than "Swagsuke" Shinsuke Nakamura as well. And yes, those are strippers.


*Lol, that's just creepy.*


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

New Japan generate only a small fraction of the revenue WWE do. New Japan generated about $22 million last year in total...WWE $508m, they'll never compete with it.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: NJPW World*



flag sabbath said:


> Will the live shows be available to stream as & when? I tend to be working when NJPW goes live.


I'm in the same boat actually and I'm can't find any info on what the return time between the live air and on-demand is. Some clarity on this would be nice. I can't imagine it would take too long though.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Signing up for it now.


----------



## WBL Studios (Jul 5, 2013)

I need to go find some Yen fast.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok, I'm going to wait till somebody translates this shit or NJPW does themselves.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Anyone tried watching trial videos on a tablet? I get linked to a google play app, which it won't let me dl in the UK.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

:mark: 

Now if only AAA and/or CMLL can do something similar.


----------



## BillThompson (Jun 10, 2014)

Those who are saying NJPW can never compete with WWE obviously don't understand how business works. Citing things like TV deals when TV is slowly being phased out doesn't help your argument. We live in a capitalist world, and the truth is that any company can get their foot in the door and possibly compete with WWE at some point down the road. Will NJPW be the company to do it, I'm not sure, but they have a shot, and over time we will see because if any company is going to truly compete with the WWE it will be a long process before any actual competition takes place.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

interesting, once they sort out the translation or i learn japanese then i will try it out for a month


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

I can navigate just fine when google translate is not slow. I watch a couple of Antonio Inoki matches against Billy Robinson and Riki Choshu.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*My experience so far with njpwworld.com.*

Hi guys, I purchased a subscription to njpwworld.com on launch day; and after some time with the service I'd like let you guys know my experience with the site so far. I'm not preaching to anyone, and none of this is set in stone; I understand opinions are subjective, I'm just giving you guys my opinion on what I've seen so far just so that others might know a little more about it all before joining up.

For people wanting to sign up for NJPW World whom do not speak Japanese, (myself included) you can of course use the 'google chrome' web browser to translate the site to English; however, for those of us using the 'Firefox' browser this is far from ideal as you may not want to switch to another browser; and keeping 'Firefox' open alongside 'google Chrome' while viewing will use up twice as many resources regarding your cpu and RAM, which could slow your computer down (depending on spec), and therefore slow your viewing stream down; making for a sub optimal viewing experience.

To remedy this, for those of us in this predicament I'd like to recommend the 'S3.Google translator' add on, which can be located in Firefox through selecting 'tools' then 'addons'; and then by selecting 'get addons' on the left hand menu and simply typing 'S3.Google translator' into the add on search-bar found in the top right of the page you can find and install this add on; which will automatically translate all webpages into English once it is installed. No need to switch browsers or open two browsers at the same time. This add-on is only available for the 'Firefox' browser but it shouldn't be too difficult to find an equivalent for use with Internet Explorer.

If you install this, the 's3.Google translator' add on for the Firefox browser; then go here:-

http://njpwworld.com/

to sign up, and as if by magic the whole page; except the buttons, will appear in English. I have found a good work around for the Japanese buttons which is to first press the button with the Japanese text on, then observe in your browsers address bar after the page the button is linked to has loaded, in the page address bar after the last '/' you will actually be able to see the subject of the page in English; which is probably what the Japanese text on the button translates to, then just do this for each button to learn what each button means. NJPW actually has an English language version of its main company website, so I wouldn't be surprised if one is already in the works for njpwworld.com. Press the button on the top right of the main njpwworld page to sign up. It is 999 Yen which works out at a shockingly good $8.42 a month; or just £5.35 a month.

Many classic NJPW matches stretching back to the 1970's are up there in compilations which are available to view on demand; a good amount of content including lots of classic stuff is included, that being said a lot of the older stuff is missing; past the last 3-6 or so years there is only 0 to 20 matches available for a few years; where as there is an abundance of content for other years, and of this years 'G1 Climax' event only 7 days are available of this 12 day event; the final day is there so you do get to see it all 'climax', so to speak; but it would be much better if the whole event was available to watch on demand. I also think it would be better if all the classic content was catalogued and listed in order of PPV as the more recent PPV's are; rather than in compilations, but I'm sure this will be fixed with time.

Most PPV's from the last few years are up there to watch on demand, right upto the most recent 'Power Struggle' PPV from last month; some of weekly shows will be uploaded just after they air; and some of the house shows will be streamed live, particularly those leading up to a PPV; the rest will be put up there for on demand viewing hours after broadcast, though if all will be uploaded remains to be seen. At the moment all of the Tokyo Dome shows leading back to 1992 are up in full. Awesome.

To be honest as I've already stated, the matches taken from classic PPV's really could be included in their original PPV's, rather than finding individual matches from PPV's only to find the whole PPV is not available; and the match is placed in a compilation; rather than being included as part of the PPV it was taken from. Unfortunately a lot of the individual, old and classic PPV matches not being included as part of their original PPV is the case at the moment, though I hope this will change over the coming months.

PPV's from the last few years are listed in order, and can be browsed by clicking the







button, which is the third button across on the left hand side of the bar in the middle of the main page; (although picture on the button is dark grey with a light grey background on the njpw website, the picture/text is the same). 

Despite them not being organized, the selection of classic individual NJPW matches is great; some incredible matches have been included. Taken from PPV's over a range of eras, they really add a lot to the overall package; it just feels great to have access to so many classic matches of this calibre.

Despite there being a somewhat good amount of content up; it does feel like NJPW threw lots of classic matches in a great big box, rather than giving each classic PPV event in its catalogue its own individual box for you to browse through (similar to another wrestling network I can't quite remember the name of); though I'm sure the correct organization of classic matches into their original PPV's will come with time, its current un-organised, cluttered state does serve to be a small drawback; that being said there is more than enough to keep most fans satisfied due to the sheer quality of what is up there, and like I said;

'all of the Tokyo Dome shows leading back to 1992 are up in full. Awesome.'.

_Damn right._

The PPV's which are up on demand in full are separated into individual matches, the problem is I've found some PPV's to be missing matches; and as mentioned earlier this years 'G1 Climax' event is missing whole days. I've also noticed that a lot of the 'road to' events usually shown in the build up to a PPV are missing from the library. The practice of separating an event into individual matches means you don't have to sit through any intermissions, Japanese promos or shots of the commentary team sitting there talking; although I'm sure for the live PPV's we will get the whole event in one big chunk, with intermissions and promos intact.

You can select 'regular' or 'HQ' (high quality) streams of everything from just below the viewing window, which is cool as I assume even those with a below ideal connection may be able to get in on the action. The picture quality is great, as is the sound quality; actually I'm finding the video player to be much better than that of the other wrestling network. The njpwworld video player feels almost 'you-tube-esque' by both design and aesthetic, and maybe due the amount of time we spend using you tube these days I get a familiar comfort from this. Each video will load a small buffer when you press play, to which it will continue to add to as the video plays, and although it won't load the whole video if you press pause (possibly to save bandwidth); I am yet to encounter a scenario in which the play-speed of the video exceeds the buffer, which would result in the freeze of my video. To put it simply, the video player works well on all accounts.

'Game' seems to mean 'match' on the translated website, so when you select 'Power Struggle' for example, from the list of PPV's, play 'game 1' first to play the 1st match; 'game 2' will be available right underneath the stream for easy viewing after 'game 1' ends; then just play each 'game' or match upto game 8 or 9 to watch the whole PPV.

So you have the classic compilations going back to the 80's; individual classic matches going right back to the 70's; a few NJPW documentaries in Japanese; PPV's of the last few years listed in chronological order right up to Novembers Power Struggle; weekly compilation shows available on demand; and all of the Tokyo Dame shows going back to 1992, in addition 'Wrestlekingdom 9' (NJPW's Wrestlemania) which will be streamed live from the Tokyo Dome in its entirety on January 4th, as well as every monthly NJPW PPV going forward and many of the house shows when they air; this looks like a great deal to me. 

There are a few problems with the listing of classic matches within their rightful original PPV's, a couple of small holes in the recent PPV library, and a few teething problems as a whole; but overall none of this is close to enough of a negative to make subscribing to njpwworld a bad idea. Jump in; it's incredible! Now seems to be an ideal time to discover NJPW; it literally has never been easier!

All in all I think it is well worth the money. 4/5 stars.

_________________________________________________________________________________________________
*
Help for those new to NJPW.
*
It takes a little effort to learn all the names as there is no English commentary just yet, and although recent reports suggest that new Japan Wrestling is looking into acquiring an English commentary team; I have found that watching NJPW with its original commentary intact is amazing, as you really get a feel for the intensity of the match in hand. Consider the way you watch authentically voiced amime to be an accurate parallel in that it may be awkward to hear the Japanese voice for the 1st 5 minutes; after which you wouldn't want to hear the show any other way. 

I think I can offer some help to those of us new to NJPW who would like to understand things a little more as they watch.

The following link is a guide which will teach you how matches in NJPW are structured, and what the titles are called, it will give you the schedule, name and date of all the PPV's; along with descriptions of which are the most important. As well as this it has a description of every wrestler in the company, his history, and place on the roster (eg mid card); just to add a little context to your viewing, given we can't get that from the commentary; this will help ensure you know what's going on in every match. It is a great beginners guide to NJPW which can be found here:-

http://www.voicesofwrestling.com/2014/04/10/a-beginners-guide-to-new-japan-pro-wrestling/

If you are new to watching NJPW and would like more in-depth information of anyone on the current roster, an in depth rundown of everyone on the current roster can be found here:-

http://www.cagematch.net/?id=8&nr=7&page=15

To help co-ordinate viewing, detailed information regarding dates for any upcoming NJPW events can be found here:-

http://www.cagematch.net/?id=8&nr=7&page=4

A link to information on all the current NJPW champions can be found here:-

http://www.cagematch.net/?id=8&nr=7&page=9

A good way to start watching would be to have the PPV open in one window, the beginners guide minimized in another window; and the 'cagematch' wrestling database with the NJPW roster page minimized in a third window. This way as each match starts you can pause it, reference the wrestlers in the beginners guide to get a clue of whats going on, and if they are important; and then copy and paste their name into the 'Cagematch' database if you need to get a little more information on a particular guy. 

You can use the 'cagematch.net' pro wrestling database to reference the name of any notable pro wrestler or promotion in history in order to get an in depth analysis of them; it is a great tool to have when enjoying a new promotion for the first time.

Using this approach you will build up a working knowledge of NJPW in no time at all, you will be able to understand the best pro-wrestling on the planet. After doing this for 2 or so PPV's you will know who is who and whats going on; at which point you will find you no longer have to reference anyone.

Enjoy NJPW guys.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Spoiler: Translated stuff


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

There's no app or way to watch it on my xboxone or smart tv, right? I know I can get chrome cast but would rather just watch it straight to tv


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

for people that have signed up does it have an archive and if so how far does it go back?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

squeelbitch said:


> for people that have signed up does it have an archive and if so how far does it go back?


They have some of the main PPV's of the last few years, as well as many notable matches of years prior to that; and they also many compilations of classic matches available to view on demand from many years going right back to the 70's. They have Japanese NJPW documentaries, weekly shows, and many old 'individual' matches all available on demand. A good amount of classic content is available but not a huge amount and you can only pull up some full PPV's from the last few years although all the Tokyo Dome shows are available going back to 1991; in addition to all the up-to-date content you would need to be truly on the pulse up to date with NJPW, and all the live PPV's going forward.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

BillThompson said:


> Those who are saying NJPW can never compete with WWE obviously don't understand how business works. Citing things like TV deals when TV is slowly being phased out doesn't help your argument. We live in a capitalist world, and the truth is that any company can get their foot in the door and possibly compete with WWE at some point down the road. Will NJPW be the company to do it, I'm not sure, but they have a shot, and over time we will see because if any company is going to truly compete with the WWE it will be a long process before any actual competition takes place.


Like I said, it won't happen, not with the revenue New Japan is currently getting compared to WWE.


----------



## squeelbitch (Feb 18, 2013)

Sick Graps-V2 said:


> They have all the main PPV's of at least the last decade, as well as many others prior to that; and many compilations of classic matches available to view on demand from many years going right back to the 70's. They have Japanese NJPW documentaries, weekly shows, and many old 'individual' matches all available on demand. A vast amount of classic content; in addition to all the up-to-date content you would need to be truly on the pulse up to date with NJPW.


thanks for the info, i'll be subscribing to the network once it get's within a month of wrestle kingdom 9.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

It would be nice if New Japan would get an English version of it out. That being said I might even give this a try as the Dome shows gets closer. Seems like there is a good amount of content already and seeing some of their new stuff live (maybe depends on what time it airs) would also be a plus. Once I put a dent in my Black Friday orders I will give it a try I think.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

NO PAYPAL OPTION? :sad:


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

This is a very interesting move indeed. I hope NJPW see this as a long term investment move to grow their business worldwide and eventually get to a stage where they could compete with WWE rather than being impatient and trying to rush their growth. They seem to have a realistic target at least as far as subscribers is concerned which is a good sign. I really hope this works out well.

And to the guy who keeps repeating THEY WON'T COMPETE WITH WWE! 1) We heard you the first time, you don't need to keep repeating the same point over and over. The last thing we need is a Stone Hot doppelganger and 2) I think most people who are realistic know that NJPW won't be able to compete with WWE within a year and that it will be a slow process. But 5 or 10 years time? Who knows. They are already a growing product (unlike TNA) and are the fastest rising promotion right now. They are the hot product outside WWE and have been for at least 2 years now. So they have a shot in the long term future if things keep going on the right track. Nothing is guaranteed so let's wait and see.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

Fuck yeah. Where do I throw my money at?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

squeelbitch said:


> thanks for the info, i'll be subscribing to the network once it get's within a month of wrestle kingdom 9.


I'd like to amend my earlier answer if I may, as on closer inspection their isn't quite as much available as it seemed and I wouldn't want to give the wrong impression. The last 3 or so years are somewhat well covered yet some stuff seems to be missing; for the 10 years before that many of the classic or notable matches are available but you can't pull up full PPV's for much of the stuff before a few years back; although every Tokyo Dome show is covered in full back to 1991; at the moment a lot of it seems to be individual classic matches right now.


----------



## BillThompson (Jun 10, 2014)

DangerousK88 said:


> Like I said, it won't happen, not with the revenue New Japan is currently getting compared to WWE.


Like I said, you have displayed zero business sense so far.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas (Jan 30, 2014)

If I get this will I be able to watch the Tokyo Dome show with JR on commentary or is that for the PPV only? And aren't they basically undercutting GFW by doing this?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Fuck yeah. Where do I throw my money at?


www.njpwworld.com

get the 'S3.Google translator' add on for firefox to automatically translate the page, it's faster than google chrome in my opinion.


----------



## LuchaUGauthority (Nov 20, 2014)

BillThompson said:


> Like I said, you have displayed zero business sense so far.


He's obviously a WWE fan who believes that nobody could ever challenge their beloved soap opera.....I mean wrestling program. Usually people who make an uneducated statement like that are fanboys with no shame.

Honestly, NJPW is huge in Japan and has been picking up steam lately with a more global audience. It's only a matter of time until it finds itself in a competitive position. Maybe not on a WWE level, but I don't see why they couldn't be someday.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Meltzer:



> --Regarding English commentary on New Japan World, it was addressed last night and Takaaki Kidani said they were looking into doing so. Nothing on an English language web site, but New Japan already has an English language regular site so that could be coming. There was some talk about how the Muhammad Ali vs. Antonio Inoki match is not on the site, and that's generally considered the most important match in New Japan history. There are really a ton of major matches not up, particularly a lot of great Choshu's Army stuff from 1982-83. One thing that hit me watching the 80s stuff is just how much more of a fight feel there was to the matches, how they felt less pre-planned and just how much bigger the promotion was then. But there is a ton of great stuff including the Inoki vs Billy Robinson match from 1975, Inoki & Sakaguchi vs. Lou Thesz & Karl Gotch, Inoki vs. Hulk Hogan (more than one), Inoki & Bob Backlund vs. Hogan & Stan Hansen, Inoki vs. Bruiser Brody (at least two including a 60 minute draw with no commentary), Every January 4th Tokyo Dome match ever held, plus the New Japan vs. All Japan matches from the 1990 Dome show which never aired on television when they took place and also have no commentary. Every PPV from the last couple of years is up. The bar on the bottom blows away the WWE Network and the navigation is much better (if you use Google Chrome to translate). The audio and sound quality is amazing.
> 
> --Takaaki Kidani didn't give any numbers, but he said today how surprised he was at how many people outside Japan signed up. He said nothing about domestic numbers, but said outside Japan orders blew away expectations.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

They need an app on consoles and other devices, as well as an English version at that. I'd get it in a heartbeat.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

LuchaUGauthority said:


> He's obviously a WWE fan who believes that nobody could ever challenge their beloved soap opera.....I mean wrestling program. Usually people who make an uneducated statement like that are fanboys with no shame.
> 
> Honestly, NJPW is huge in Japan and has been picking up steam lately with a more global audience. It's only a matter of time until it finds itself in a competitive position. Maybe not on a WWE level, but I don't see why they couldn't be someday.


Then keep smoking what you're on, New Japan is only big with smarks and in Japan itself, if they are going to compete with WWE, they need massive expansion and Jeff Jarretts little company or a graveyard slot on AXS isn't going to do that. They can have the desire but there will be bad decisions made a long the way, it will never happen.

And yes Jeff Jarrett is being massively undercut, because those with a VPN can watch it via NJPW World. They don't give a crap about GFW, they just wanted to get PPV in the states, job done, who cares about Jeff Jarrett?


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

Hope they make the menus in english and i will jump in


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Yeah I checked out the website and I feel like I would totally order it if it was easier to use in English. The google translate helps a lot but it doesn't seem like it would be easy to navigate the site and search for anything.

And it seems like there are full shows available but it seems like I can only find individual matches with no way of sorting through the matches. Like I went under the "Tokyo Dome" tag and there are just matches in a seemingly random order with no way of sorting them out.


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

Went ahead and signed up.

Been watching matches from Power Struggle (Time Splitters vs reDRagon is a MOTYC for me!)

I know I could watch most,if not all of this on Dailymotion but I like the idea of supporting the company - plus the quality is great (from what I have watched) and sometimes my computer and Dailymotion do not get along.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

elhijodelbodallas said:


> If I get this will I be able to watch the Tokyo Dome show with JR on commentary or is that for the PPV only? And aren't they basically undercutting GFW by doing this?


I believe that JR's commentary is only offered through the full-price PPV.


----------



## SOR (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm actually surprised that NJPW doesn't have a USA site. Didn't the Bullet Club T-Shirts do amazingly well in the United States? Plus the ROH tours were seen as successful and the NJPW audience seems to be growing in the United States.

Japanese style wrestling is also popular here in Australia and I assume other English speaking nations such as Canada, England etc have their fair share of fans. I think it's time to invest in an English site (If they don't have one) and maybe even hire a couple of announcers who are fluent in English to do NJPW recap videos etc.

To the people saying NJPW can't compete with WWE. Right now you're probably correct but Asia is an absolutely huge market and NJPW could definitely overtake Asia and Oceania regions whilst building up in the United States. I'd never say never.


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

DangerousK88 said:


> Then keep smoking what you're on, New Japan is only big with smarks and in Japan itself, if they are going to compete with WWE, they need massive expansion and Jeff Jarretts little company or a graveyard slot on AXS isn't going to do that. They can have the desire but there will be bad decisions made a long the way, it will never happen.
> 
> And yes Jeff Jarrett is being massively undercut, because those with a VPN can watch it via NJPW World. They don't give a crap about GFW, they just wanted to get PPV in the states, job done, who cares about Jeff Jarrett?


I hate the narrative that if I watch njpw over wwe then I'm a smart mark. Wrong, I love wrestling and right now the in ring stuff in the wwe is nowhere near njpw or even some matches from the American and British indies

Very pleased that njpw has an on demand type service, seems that its going to be the way forward and ultimately the death of ppv


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

I need time conversions. What time does the PPV start on Saturday in the Eastern Time Zone?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Nice to see the response to this service beyond Japan has been stronger than expected. That bodes well for it continuing to be offered internationally. If I could afford it, I'd sign up right now. I stream everything to tv via internet so this type of subscription service is just my kind of thing. 
(wish WWE had stayed this route for their Canadian network; oh well, I prefer NJPW anyway)


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

Pretty interesting. Will check it out soon.


----------



## Cabel (May 12, 2014)

If an English version becomes available for Roku, I'll definantly get it.


----------



## LuchaUGauthority (Nov 20, 2014)

They really need an app for streaming devices like PS4, XboxOne, Roku, Chronecast, and others. That would make it more accessible for a wider audience.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Huge start up costs probably prevented the streaming devices from happening. New Japan had a USA site in 2004/2005, however it was a flop and they got rid of it.



> Japanese style wrestling is also popular here in Australia and I assume other English speaking nations such as Canada, *England* etc have their fair share of fans. I think it's time to invest in an English site (If they don't have one) and maybe even hire a couple of announcers who are fluent in English to do NJPW recap videos etc.


They don't, European Catch, Lucha and American are the big draws here, Pro Wrestling NOAH is the japanese company thats done the best here with the European Navigation tour.


----------



## LuchaUGauthority (Nov 20, 2014)

DangerousK88 said:


> Huge start up costs probably prevented the streaming devices from happening. New Japan had a USA site in 2004/2005, however it was a flop and they got rid of it.
> 
> 
> 
> They don't, European Catch, Lucha and American are the big draws here, Pro Wrestling NOAH is the japanese company thats done the best here with the European Navigation tour.



This is NJPW's English site, which is up and active. 

http://www.njpw.co.jp/english/news/


----------



## #1UndertakerFan (Dec 20, 2005)

WWE Network in japanese no thanks i just stick to my WWE.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

I watch whatever puro matches i can find on youtube occasionally. But i just can't sit through a whole show in japanese when they do the occasional promo. I would watch the shit out of New Japan if it was all dubbed in english thoe.


----------



## flag sabbath (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's a link to the android app if anyone needs it. I've tried it on the free content & it's legit http://www.droidbin.com/p19875lvc3ucout98qh1upbqc43


----------



## LuchaUGauthority (Nov 20, 2014)

#1UndertakerFan said:


> WWE Network in japanese no thanks i just stick to my WWE.


Correction: "A non-WWE Network with QUALITY WRESTLING, amazing! Why stick with WWE?"

That's more like it.


----------



## FnPhenomenal (Apr 28, 2010)

Finished watching all of Power Struggle recently as a newbie. I was impressed by ReDragon, Time Splitters, Okada, Ibushi and of course Nakamura just to mention a few. I won't subscribe to the World service yet but I wouldn't mind watching some of the matches that have shaped the unique history of pro-wrestling in Japan. 

P.S. I don't see the need for NJPW to compete with the WWE, they are continents apart and the product is worlds apart.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

I wonder if that price is a dig at the WWE? Probably not. Still, nice that they're thinking big.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

FnPhenomenal said:


> Finished watching all of Power Struggle recently as a newbie. I was impressed by ReDragon, Time Splitters, Okada, Ibushi and of course Nakamura just to mention a few. I won't subscribe to the World service yet but I wouldn't mind watching some of the matches that have shaped the unique history of pro-wrestling in Japan.
> 
> P.S. I don't see the need for NJPW to compete with the WWE, they are continents apart and the product is worlds apart.


I agree. It would be better if WWE, NJPW and AAA all worked together and just represented their own regions and type of wrestling style instead.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

I wonder how Jeff Jarret feels about NJPW undercutting him in what he had hoped would be his market for the 'Wrestle Kingdom 9' PPV? I understand the delivery medium will different for GFW's presentation as they are using traditional PPV; but still, English commentary aside; they will in essence be airing the same PPV, in the same market, at the same time; but for a much cheaper price. We all saw how that other wrestling network affected PPV numbers for its distributor, so I'll be interested to see how this plays out if the numbers are released in late January/early February.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*My experience so far with NJPWworld.*

*My experience so far with njpwworld.com.*

Hi guys, I purchased a subscription to njpwworld.com on launch day; and after some time with the service I'd like let you guys know my experience with the site so far. I'm not preaching to anyone, and none of this is set in stone; I understand opinions are subjective, I'm just giving you guys my opinion on what I've seen so far just so that others might know a little more about it all before joining up.

For people wanting to sign up for NJPW World whom do not speak Japanese, (myself included) you can of course use the 'google chrome' web browser to translate the site to English; however, for those of us using the 'Firefox' browser this is far from ideal as you may not want to switch to another browser; and keeping 'Firefox' open alongside 'google Chrome' while viewing will use up twice as many resources regarding your cpu and RAM, which could slow your computer down (depending on spec), and therefore slow your viewing stream down; making for a sub optimal viewing experience.

To remedy this, for those of us in this predicament I'd like to recommend the 'S3.Google translator' add on, which can be located in Firefox through selecting 'tools' then 'addons'; and then by selecting 'get addons' on the left hand menu and simply typing 'S3.Google translator' into the add on search-bar found in the top right of the page you can find and install this add on; which will automatically translate all webpages into English once it is installed. No need to switch browsers or open two browsers at the same time. This add-on is only available for the 'Firefox' browser but it shouldn't be too difficult to find an equivalent for use with Internet Explorer.

If you install this, the 's3.Google translator' add on for the Firefox browser; then go here:-

http://njpwworld.com/

to sign up, and as if by magic the whole page; except the buttons, will appear in English. I have found a good work around for the Japanese buttons which is to first press the button with the Japanese text on, then observe in your browsers address bar after the page the button is linked to has loaded, in the page address bar after the last '/' you will actually be able to see the subject of the page in English; which is probably what the Japanese text on the button translates to, then just do this for each button to learn what each button means. NJPW actually has an English language version of its main company website, so I wouldn't be surprised if one is already in the works for njpwworld.com. Press the button on the top right of the main njpwworld page to sign up. It is 999 Yen which works out at a shockingly good $8.42 a month; or just £5.35 a month.

Many classic NJPW matches stretching back to the 1970's are up there in compilations which are available to view on demand; a good amount of content including lots of classic stuff is included, that being said a lot of the older stuff is missing; past the last 3-6 or so years there is only 0 to 20 matches available for a few years; where as there is an abundance of content for other years, and of this years 'G1 Climax' event only 7 days are available of this 12 day event; the final day is there so you do get to see it all 'climax', so to speak; but it would be much better if the whole event was available to watch on demand. I also think it would be better if all the classic content was catalogued and listed in order of PPV as the more recent PPV's are; rather than in compilations, but I'm sure this will be fixed with time.

Most PPV's from the last few years are up there to watch on demand, right upto the most recent 'Power Struggle' PPV from last month; some of weekly shows will be uploaded just after they air; and some of the house shows will be streamed live, particularly those leading up to a PPV; the rest will be put up there for on demand viewing hours after broadcast, though if all will be uploaded remains to be seen. At the moment all of the Tokyo Dome shows leading back to 1992 are up in full. Awesome.

To be honest as I've already stated, the matches taken from classic PPV's really could be included in their original PPV's, rather than finding individual matches from PPV's only to find the whole PPV is not available; and the match is placed in a compilation; rather than being included as part of the PPV it was taken from. Unfortunately a lot of the individual, old and classic PPV matches not being included as part of their original PPV is the case at the moment, though I hope this will change over the coming months.

PPV's from the last few years are listed in order, and can be browsed by clicking the







button, which is the third button across on the left hand side of the bar in the middle of the main page; (although picture on the button is dark grey with a light grey background on the njpw website, the picture/text is the same). 

Despite them not being organized, the selection of classic individual NJPW matches is great; some incredible matches have been included. Taken from PPV's over a range of eras, they really add a lot to the overall package; it just feels great to have access to so many classic matches of this calibre.

Despite there being a somewhat good amount of content up; it does feel like NJPW threw lots of classic matches in a great big box, rather than giving each classic PPV event in its catalogue its own individual box for you to browse through (similar to another wrestling network I can't quite remember the name of); though I'm sure the correct organization of classic matches into their original PPV's will come with time, its current un-organised, cluttered state does serve to be a small drawback; that being said there is more than enough to keep most fans satisfied due to the sheer quality of what is up there, and like I said;

'all of the Tokyo Dome shows leading back to 1992 are up in full. Awesome.'.

_Damn right._

The PPV's which are up on demand in full are separated into individual matches, the problem is I've found some PPV's to be missing matches; and as mentioned earlier this years 'G1 Climax' event is missing whole days. I've also noticed that a lot of the 'road to' events usually shown in the build up to a PPV are missing from the library. The practice of separating an event into individual matches means you don't have to sit through any intermissions, Japanese promos or shots of the commentary team sitting there talking; although I'm sure for the live PPV's we will get the whole event in one big chunk, with intermissions and promos intact.

You can select 'regular' or 'HQ' (high quality) streams of everything from just below the viewing window, which is cool as I assume even those with a below ideal connection may be able to get in on the action. The picture quality is great, as is the sound quality; actually I'm finding the video player to be much better than that of the other wrestling network. The njpwworld video player feels almost 'you-tube-esque' by both design and aesthetic, and maybe due the amount of time we spend using you tube these days I get a familiar comfort from this. Each video will load a small buffer when you press play, to which it will continue to add to as the video plays, and although it won't load the whole video if you press pause (possibly to save bandwidth); I am yet to encounter a scenario in which the play-speed of the video exceeds the buffer, which would result in the freeze of my video. To put it simply, the video player works well on all accounts.

'Game' seems to mean 'match' on the translated website, so when you select 'Power Struggle' for example, from the list of PPV's, play 'game 1' first to play the 1st match; 'game 2' will be available right underneath the stream for easy viewing after 'game 1' ends; then just play each 'game' or match upto game 8 or 9 to watch the whole PPV.

So you have the classic compilations going back to the 80's; individual classic matches going right back to the 70's; a few NJPW documentaries in Japanese; PPV's of the last few years listed in chronological order right up to Novembers Power Struggle; weekly compilation shows available on demand; and all of the Tokyo Dame shows going back to 1992, in addition 'Wrestlekingdom 9' (NJPW's Wrestlemania) which will be streamed live from the Tokyo Dome in its entirety on January 4th, as well as every monthly NJPW PPV going forward and many of the house shows when they air; this looks like a great deal to me. 

There are a few problems with the listing of classic matches within their rightful original PPV's, a couple of small holes in the recent PPV library, and a few teething problems as a whole; but overall none of this is close to enough of a negative to make subscribing to njpwworld a bad idea. Jump in; it's incredible! Now seems to be an ideal time to discover NJPW; it literally has never been easier!

All in all I think it is well worth the money. 4/5 stars.


----------



## Miguel De Juan (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: My experience so far with NJPWworld.*

I do not hold it against them not having everything up there either. I mean there library is pretty big so it might be practical to upload more over time.
The video and audio quality are amazing.
Check out Inoki vs. Billy Robison for the NWF title. Classic.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2 (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: My experience so far with NJPWworld.*



Miguel De Juan said:


> I do not hold it against them not having everything up there either. I mean there library is pretty big so it might be practical to upload more over time.
> The video and audio quality are amazing.
> Check out Inoki vs. Billy Robison for the NWF title. Classic.


Yeah I'm sure they will add more over time, yet even with the current amount of content available the number of amazing matches is simply astounding; and thanks for the heads up on that match, I'll check it out very soon. Inoki is a legend.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Meltzer:

[HIDE="150"]New Japan owner Takaaki Kidani, announcing his goals of surpassing WWE and UFC as the No. 1 sports entertainment group in the world, copied WWE with the announcement on 12/1 of New Japan World, a streaming video service at http://njpwworld.com that will air all of its major shows, even down to the monthly price of 999 yen.

The service launched immediately after the announcement of the press conference, and was accessible worldwide. The next day, Kidani, without giving any numbers, said they were blown away by the number of sign-ups outside of Japan.

Kidani stated the first year goal was 100,000 subscribers, figuring at the time that almost all subscriptions would come from Japan, and figured they could eventually do several hundred thousand subscribers with strong international growth, and in particular brought up eventually having English language announcers for major shows and English subtitles, similar to how the show on AXS television would be done. He’s hopeful that the service, which will include all major shows as well as the weekly one hour television show World Pro Wrestling (although it appears they will run one month behind) will help international expansion, which is the group’s current focus.

What’s notable at the press conference is that they didn’t push that for the first time ever, the company will have a regular television show in the U.S.

Kidani said that they right now are the No. 1 company in the world when it comes to the actual wrestling product, but they are behind WWE when it comes to business.

Like with WWE, they are undercutting their PPV price, and will be airing their version of WrestleMania, the Wrestle Kingdom 9 show on 1/4 at the Tokyo Dome, with a two-hour pre-game show and four hour main show, on New Japan World, both live and with archives put up immediately after the show.

The service is priced at essentially the same price as the WWE Network and UFC network are for monthly subscriptions. Unlike both, they are including all of their up-to-date content with the exception of the one hour television show, on the service. In that sense, it is like UFC’s Latin America channel. Also different from the WWE service, this is no 24 hour live programming, and also different from both, the library is only New Japan content as opposed to purchased rights for footage from other companies. Also, unlike UFC, there is no price break for ordering multiple months, at least at first. Because the yen has fallen against the American dollar of late, the price at press time was $8.42 U.S., $9.54 Canadian and 5.36 British pounds, per month.

This undercuts Jeff Jarrett’s English language produced PPVs on television throughout North America and on the Flipps App on the Internet worldwide outside of Japan, which was charging $34.95 for the show alone. Last year’s Tokyo Dome was 3500 yen on either PPV or iPPV in Japan, and $35 for iPPV in the U.S. through Ustream. Essentially, like WWE has done with its PPV business, New Japan is killing its two-year-old iPPV business.

In this U.S., the mentality has been that it’s easier to get people to order a PPV on television as opposed to through a streaming service, although WWE may have sped up the curve on changing that one. ROH was doing maybe 2,000 iPPV buys for big shows, and did six times that on traditional PPV with a weaker show, its first time out of the blocks. However, WWE moving from PPV to the network saw regular PPV drop down to 21,000 buys in North America for Hell in a Cell, and that includes Canada, where the WWE is theoretically not even available to be ordered in 80 percent of the homes, and it’s a scaled down version.

But ultimately, the regular television PPV for New Japan is likely to have a short run. For the 1/4 show, while the super hardcores in the U.S. and Canada will order the network, a large part of the television audience won’t likely even know there is a New Japan World service, and for most, the Japanese commentary is a deal breaker and Jim Ross is a positive. But in the long run, once New Japan World starts broadcasting in English, people will learn to stream it for the lower price, provided there are no technical issues like what badly damaged ROH for years. The idea of Jarrett being able to build a PPV franchise with New Japan, which was a longshot but not an impossibility, via the traditional PPV route, seems far more than a longshot today.

A big difference is that while WWE takes in the lion’s share of its $9.99 per month, so there was some argument for doing it the way they did, New Japan and TV-Asahi are equal partners in this venture, since TV-Asahi owns the broadcast rights to the library. So they go from getting 50% of the Niconico higher priced sales from iPPVs to 50% of a much lower price point. Plus, for this year, the plans of doing doubles, which is two straight nights of PPV quality shows, means fans get both shows for the low price instead of having to order two shows individually. A usual New Japan PPV would be 2000 yen, so if there’s a double, like in February, it goes from 4000 yen for someone wanting both shows, to 999 yen, and you throw in probably three or more house shows during that month as well. It’s a super deal for the hardcore fan. The difference is, because of the television situation, New Japan is carried by the hardcore fan base. WWE is not, and the idea of the network was that the increase in casual fan buys by giving them far more content at a lower price makes up for getting far less money from the most ardent fan who buys everything. For New Japan, it’s far more of a risk. In addition, WWE, being an American product, has been able to provably be successful exporting their product, while New Japan has never been able to do so.

For example, the service would also enable subscribers to stream the entire G-1 Climax series in August for 999 yen per month. In 2013, to stream G-1 it cost $150 and in 2014, it cost $110 if ordered in advance and $160 if ordered the days before the first show. They also talked about how next year they were looking at doing every show of the tag team tournament airing live.

Besides doing four live events in December and five in January, they also have archival footage of some of the most important historical matches in New Japan history, dating back to 1972.

The first major event that will air is the finals of the tag team tournament from Nagoya on 12/7. Perhaps because of existing deals, this show will not air live, but looks to air on an eight-hour tape delay, at 10 a.m. Eastern time and 7 a.m. Pacific time.

The other shows airing in December are a 12/15 hour show from Koga (5 a.m. Eastern time), and the 12/19 and 12/20 shows at Korakuen Hall (both starting at 4:30 a.m.). Lineups haven’t been announced, but by tradition, the year-end Korakuen Hall shows usually have great main events. Last year they put the Tokyo Dome two main event matches together in a tag match.

The January lineup will be open with a 1/3 festival at Differ Ariake which airs in the U.S. on Jan. 2 at 10 p.m. Eastern time. I’m not sure if that will be matches with undercard guys or a fan fest.

The Tokyo Dome live broadcast will have a two-hour live pre-show at Noon Eastern on 1/3.

The Tokyo Dome show itself is likely to start at 1:45 a.m. Eastern time with one match, probably a multiple person match just to get people spots on the card, before the introduction of the main card at 2 a.m.

They will also air the “Raw after WrestleMania” show on 1/5 at Korakuen Hall, which starts at 4:30 a.m. Eastern time on Monday, the two major Fantastica Mania shows on 1/18 and 1/19 from Korakuen Hall, also with a 4:30 a.m. start time, plus the opening of the next tour, which will be 1/30 in Tokorozawa at 5 a.m., which starts the build for the two major New Beginnings shows in February.

Going forward, all Korakuen Hall shows are expected to be streamed live.

In Japan, most of these shows either aired as PPVs and iPPVs or they were live on Samurai! TV. It’s not clear what that means for the relationship with Samurai! TV. What is known is that when local media tried to contact services that worked with New Japan, Samurai! TV, Gaora TV, G+ (all sports channels that rely on a lot of pro wrestling programming, all would be very minor channels by U.S. standards) and several local stations that air New Japan declined to comment.

The network also includes all the matches from the 67 commercially released Best of New Japan DVDs, featuring many of the biggest matches in company history, dating back to 1972. There are also documentaries that are to be added in time, including the 2014 G-1 Climax documentary on the tournament that aired in Japanese theaters. There is also every episode of the one hour World Pro Wrestling show from January 31, 2013 until the first week of November.

It also has every 1/4 show at the Tokyo Dome in its entirety from 1992 to 2014, as well as most of the other Tokyo Dome shows, as well as a complete collection of the major PPV shows starting with the 2011 Tokyo Dome show. Not all G-1 shows from the last four years are up, because some shows are owned by television stations other than TV-Asahi.

In comparison to WWE and UFC, there are positives and negatives. The positive is on day one, this service worked far better than WWE, which was filled with technical issues at launch. The navigation is far superior to the other two, with searches on the front page with the names of every wrestler with a match, and you can search based on wrestler name, based on year, based on arena, based on television announcer and based on championship belt of tournament.

For those who don’t know Japanese, it’s best used in Google chrome with translations, even though some of the names are screwy. Without the translations, it would be almost impossible to navigate for someone who doesn’t read Japanese. However, it is inevitable an English version of the New Japan World web site is forthcoming and probably very soon. Riki Choshu is Choshu Force, Dynamite Kid is Thomas Billington (his real name), Jushin Liger is Beast God Thunder Liger, Vader is Big Bang Vader, Manabu Nakanishi is The Spiral Nakanishi, Shinsuke Nakamura is Eup True, Yuji Nagata is Hiroshi Nagata, Alex Shelley is Patrick Martin (his real name), Doc Gallows is Doc Gyarozu, Karl Anderson is Machine Gun Carl Anderson and Bad Luck Fale is Bad Rack Whare. But most everyone else is their usual ring name.

The negative is that WWE opened with 1,500 hours and now has more than 2,600 hours, and UFC has now increased its Fight Pass to 6,000 hours of footage. WWE has matches from numerous promotions, well in excess of 100,000 hours, but only a small percentage is up. UFC has virtually the complete libraries of UFC, Pride, Strikeforce, Elite XC, WEC, WFA, Invicta and other promotions, with almost all of what it has up. New Japan World only has New Japan, and has closer to around 350 hours of footage, nowhere close to its total library, but the quality, as far as main events and big names in the footage, is strong because everything before 2011 is either Tokyo Dome shows or either big name matches or significant historical matches.

The archives include most of the biggest matches in company history, but there are plenty missing. For example, the biggest match in New Japan history, Antonio Inoki vs. Muhammad Ali, isn’t there. However, Inoki’s mixed matches with Monster Man Eddie Everett, bodybuilder Mike Dayton, boxer Chuck Wepner and judo gold medalist Willem Ruska are there. At the press conference, they noted the Antonio Inoki & Seiji Sakaguchi vs. Lou Thesz & Karl Gotch match is up. Legendary matches like Andre the Giant vs. Stan Hansen, Inoki vs. Billy Robinson, Inoki vs. Hulk Hogan, Kensuke Sasaki vs. Toshiaki Kawada, Naoya Ogawa vs. Shinya Hashimoto and Keiji Muto vs. Nobuhiko Takada are all there.

The forwarding and reversing, at least on my computer, is the best of the three. WWE’s tool bar on the bottom is poor, and at times a disaster, although apparently an improvement is forthcoming. UFC’s works fine, but often there are issues in going away from full screen. The video and audio quality is excellent. From my experience thus far, the buffering has been non-existent, unlike WWE, which has constant issues and UFC, which has occasional ones, but that still has to be tested with a major live event.

The move is a big risk. Traditional televised PPV shows are not big in Japan for a number of reasons. Unlike in the U.S., where fans of wrestling were used to paying for tickets for major shows, and then the next generation was the big shows on PPV; while the boxing culture was closed-circuit tickets for the big fight and later PPV; the Japanese culture has always been about the biggest matches being available on free television.

While PPV did very well for Pride a decade ago, and the early New Japan PPV shows when it was first introduced also did well, it has lost popularity over time. Only a small percentage of the Japanese homes had the necessary equipment to even order PPVs. IPPV had pretty much rendered traditional PPV useless as last year’s Tokyo Dome show only did 7,000 buys in Japan.

However, for the new generation, the iPPV concept, which started in late 2012, was a big hit, peaking with more than 100,000 orders of the last two Tokyo Dome shows. Like with WrestleMania and WWE, the company is undercutting the price and thus, the Dome show almost surely will gross significantly less money this year. Kidani is a big admirer of Vince McMahon as a businessman, and the mentality here may have been as simple as, well, this is what WWE does and they are the world leader, not realizing what a disaster, at least short-term, the WWE Network has been. And perhaps he sees it that WWE will turn it into a success and long-term is the game. The problem from New Japan is they have huge long-term issues because of the age of the roster and having not developed marketable new top talent in years.

The company is planning on cracking down on its content being uploaded to the Daily Motion web site, which is where the majority of international New Japan fans follow the shows. At press time, a ton of New Japan content was still up.

The plan is also for the service to be available soon on Smart TV, PS 3, PS 4, Xbox One, and Apple TV.[/HIDE]


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

I know what I'm using my 9.99 for when I cancel the network at the end of the month :banderas


----------



## TheHidden01 (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I've subbed, my one worry though is that they wont have the JR version of Wrestle Kingdom, that will suck if not.

Being as I'm from the UK it's nice to see the announcement, then straight release world wide.

Kinda puts WWE in place lol

TH


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Just an FYI: Pretty sure RealHero is not going to upload any of the future shows shown on NJPW World.


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

I want to sign up but I'm already subbed to the network and I do still need clear English navigation even though I care less about commentary.

If I could have an english site, I would get it.


----------



## BoogieBentley (Nov 18, 2014)

Really tempted to buy this.... But scared to pull the trigger. Especially with the Japanese menu.

http://youtu.be/QiBzQFUezdY


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

As soon as they open the English website, I'm signing up.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

BoogieBentley said:


> Really tempted to buy this.... But scared to pull the trigger. Especially with the Japanese menu.
> 
> http://youtu.be/QiBzQFUezdY


I have chrome, and about 90% of the pages translate into English.

Well worth the $8.48 a month iMO.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

This is amazing. I have been watching all day. I hope somehow this gets on Roku.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

If I can get the Tokyo Dome show live without Jeff Jarrett getting any of my money, that sounds good to me.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

I was able to get this to work with Amazon Fire TV, you will have to slideload both Google Chrome and the NJPW World app and have a Bluetooth mouse as well.


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Worth every penny.


----------



## DirtyDeedsDave (Dec 13, 2014)

Will it work on google chromecast too? Or anyway to stream it off a tablet onto the chromecast to view on a TV?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

The first live show just finished. Worked wonderfully. Quality was excellent. Of course it was just a house show so the real test is still to come but if you were wondering how the service could hold up it was perfect on the first run.


----------



## Defrost (Mar 18, 2006)

Given the news of who is doing color at the Dome for Jarrett I just wanna say thank all the gods this service exists and I can avoid that oncoming train.


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Meltzer:



> --Apparently Matt Striker will co-host the Tokyo Dome PPV with Jim Ross. That has not been confirmed, but it did come from one person close to the negotiations and situation, and the person I expected to get it told me he was told on Saturday that he was told he was out of the running.
> 
> --There has been a change in one of the Dome matches. What was formerly a tag match with Toru Yano against Suzuki-gun has turned into an eight-man. The Suzuki-gun team with Davey Boy Smith Jr. & Lance Archer & Takashi Iizuka & Shelton Benjamin. Yano will have three mystery partners. This could be where Yuji Nagata & Manabu Nakanishi & Jushin Liger get on the show, or it could be where big name outsiders get on.
> 
> --The first New Japan World live house show aired earlier today. This was an interesting production. It was a two camera shoot from a house show with no commentary at all. They turned the crowd noise off during the music for the people who they don't have musical rights to (on the big shows they have a secondary big show entrance music for the guys, usually underneath guys, who they don't use Japanese music for). The show was okay, but the stream quality was perfect. Those who watched both said the stream was better than TLC. Show itself was said to be average, but nothing must see or anything. It felt like it was more of a test doing a live event. They've got two Korakuen Hall shows this coming weekend.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

They were expecting TNA to allow Tenay to do it, Striker just screams second choice.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

It was a house show with no tv production. I have no idea what the hell people were expecting. The show was never going to be anything great and it was never going to have anything more than the set up that it did. Goddamn people are spoiled when it comes to New Japan. That show that was on this morning is the typical show they run 90% of the time. Not to mention the gaijins aren't on this tour because they're all back home for the holidays. Absolutely nothing was interesting about the production. Come on Big Dave.

Hilariously enough a 6 match card could get an intermission but Wrestle Kingdom can't.


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Why film house shows? They usually are for trying out matches for future angles.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Can't wait for this to be an app on PS4. :mark:


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

website still wont work on my mac, anybody know how to fix this?


----------



## Super Sonic (Jun 11, 2014)

Handy guide for NJPW World users - http://meltzerstarratingsv2.blogspot.com/2014/12/dave-meltzers-njpw-star-ratings.html


----------



## Dangerous K (Nov 8, 2014)

Its very much worth your money, so if you watch WK9, use this route.


----------



## WBS (Apr 19, 2014)

Meltzer stated on the radio show that many matches are disappearing from the site.


----------



## WBS (Apr 19, 2014)

apparently all the TNA and Lesnar matches among others.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

DangerousK88 said:


> Why film house shows? They usually are for trying out matches for future angles.


Pretty sure this one was a test run. The next two shows on World are TV tapings. The show on the 19th is on samuraiTV and the 20th which is the last New Japan show of the year (they aren't back until WK) is on TV Asahi.




WBS said:


> Meltzer stated on the radio show that many matches are disappearing from the site.


Probably because they didn't work out separate deals for those matches. The only ones that mattered to me that are gone are Naoya Ogawa's. Those have been gone for about a week. I wouldn't say many that many matches have been removed and I figure a lot of the things people want to watch are all still up there. 

A lot of footage is still owned by samuraiTV so a lot of stuff I want to see (bitch ass fresh faced don't give one fuck about Tana, Shinsuke, you or your mom Shibata being #1 ) isn't up on there anyway. It's a lot of Tokyo Dome shows, a lot of super old matches from the DVDs New Japan and TV Asahi were selling and pretty much everything since they started iPPV (2012-now). If that isn't attractive to you it's still worth the price because you're saving a ton on iPPVs. Even more so if the G1 is on there.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Anybody know if there is an app for it yet? 

Would I need a VPN or is it available outside of JAPAN?


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

Im going to bite the bullet this week

SenorLARIATO has a good guide on signing up so im reposting it here.

OK, signing up to NJPW World 1/5; this will appear when you first load the page, tick the box and click the button. 










2/5; fill in your email and password info 










3/5; complete the user form then click the button at the bottom of the page (which is cut off in the screenshot) 










4/5; it asks you to confirm your user info, then on the following page pick the top option for credit card payment 










5/5; fill in your credit card info, then click to confirm. Use google translate if you get any errors. 










Got asked to look into the cancellation process for #njpwworld . Just click on your profile and follow these two steps


----------



## Nervosa (Oct 31, 2008)

Is there a minimum amount of time to have it or can you cancel after one month? Also, do you purchase it for a calendar month or one month from when you first make the purchase?


----------



## aivaz (Mar 2, 2013)

What is the video quality like on older content?


----------



## fireballx90 (Dec 24, 2014)

I have got it now, really fantastic.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Just use google translate to access the site: 

http://translate.google.ca/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&u=http://njpwworld.com/&prev=search


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

I ordered New Japan World on 12/29 so I could watch WK9. I got charged twice - once on 1/2/15 and 1/5/15. Did I get charged for the entire month of December then the entire month of January? Anyone know? I sent an email but there's nothing on the FAQ about that.


----------



## Beautiful Bobby (Mar 6, 2012)

Was enjoying this for a few days until they changed the video player which doesn't even show on my browser. I don't know if it's because I have Linux. Tried e-mailing then but I'm not holding my breath. So, I've basically paid for about two days of service.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

would order if there was a smarttv or Sony app! I'm not going to watch anything in a browser on this day and age


----------



## Wrestling is Life (Sep 24, 2004)

cablegeddon said:


> would order if there was a smarttv or Sony app! I'm not going to watch anything in a browser on this day and age


You should get a Chromecast. That is how I watch it - sends it right to my TV from the browser, no wires required. Pretty inexpensive as well.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, Chromecast works pretty well. 

Anyways, I saw the first episode. Basically, it was just a replay of the Tanahashi/Okada match from Wrestle Kingdom 7, which I never saw, so it was cool to see. I hope this was just a preview for what the show will be like once they get all their ducks in a row. The English commentary was very good, and it was nice to have freaking subtitles for everything, so maybe when they start presenting newer material, it'll come off just as well.


----------



## cablegeddon (Jun 16, 2012)

racoonie
I actually got a Chromcast from my job for Xmas but I don't have Wi-Fi at home. everything is wired. so I'm giving it away.

besides the concept.of finding a video in a browser, on your tv is just dated . not for me.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's the deal - I watched WK9. I'm sold. 

I've defended WWE and the WWE Network so much, some posters think I'm some blind WWE mark, but NJPW is legit. If they can get this product in English over here in the States (which is happening), the word of mouth on this will be like wild fire. 

I've been yapping my girlfriend's ear off about the NJPW product since last weekend when I watched WK9. She thought I was being a geek about it until I showed her some of the stuff Matt Striker has on YouTube explaining the WK9 card and NJPW history. She loved it and was sold after 2 minutes. And, like me, her favorite is Nakamura. 

So it took NJPW less than 10 minutes to win over 2 fans who never watched the product before. Imagine this on a bigger scale. 

I looked into NJPW World, and I'm going to take the plunge. It's time. I'm 28, and I've heard of NJPW since the 90s, but haven't watched it until now thanks to the magic of the internet. I kind of sort of was familiar with the style through Fire Pro Wrestling on various game consoles, too. This may sound funny or corny, but it's a live-action FPW game to me and I fucking love it. 

NJPW can compete with WWE. They have the best shot out of any other company out there to bring it directly to WWE with a true alternative. This is something older fans will fall in love with if they're tired of WWE's childish antics. For me, the thing I just adore about New Japan is how much the titles mean. How much history is respected... It's lovely to see as a wrestling fan and I can see why so many of you had hard-ons for this company for so long. 

I still love WWE, but NJPW has a new customer and I will do my best to spread the word to my friends. I literally just told a co-worker who doesn't even watch pro wrestling about it. I'm ready to shout this shit off roof tops because I've been absorbing NJPW info. like a sponge all week. Wikipedia, YouTube, interviews, pictures... It's a fascinating product and I feel like a kid again. 

Give them 5-10 years.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

2 new episodes this week! :mark:


----------



## Raindust (Sep 19, 2014)

Got it yesterday. Best 7.5 euros spent in my whole life.


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

they have announced they have over 20,000 subscribers!


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

I have a feeling that number is going to go way up in the next few weeks.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been telling my buds on Facebook about it ever since the disaster with Roman Reigns at the Rumble. I know I'm sending over at least 3 or 4 new sign ups this week. I've really been enjoying it. The site could be better organized, but it's serviceable enough as it is. I do like it works on my phone without the need of an app, though. The app from the Google Play store is just a short cut to the actual web page, which is fine. It auto translates the text for you still. Good shit, New Japan.

I find myself even growing used to the Japanese commentary. At first, it was off-putting. Now, I can't even watch the English version of WK9 without feeling like something's wrong. 

I got so high watching it the other night watching the G1 Climax matches, I swore I understood every damn word LOL. The psychology in the matches are so strong you don't technically need commentary to fill in the blanks with the story in the ring. It's really nice. 

It was just nice to have an option to watch something else wrestling related on a Monday when RAW was snowed in. I know for a fact I've watched more hours of NJPW World in 4 days that I have with WWE Network in almost the year I've had it. I can't stop absorbing this product. It's seriously refreshing and I like it enough I'd actually try to pick up a bit of Japanese to understand it better.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

A moderator should probably sticky this thread. The network is free for the month of February. You have to put in your payment info but you'll be reimbursed at the end of the month.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Tanahashi vs. Styles on Feb 11th at 2 a.m. ET. Can't wait.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

Hello, I have always liked japanese wrestling and I already gave up with WWE, so I am interested in this, but I have a few questions about it.

Can you use paypal as a pay method?
Does it renew itself automatically?
Is there any zone restrictions? 

I would be very glad if someone could help me with this questions.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Will be signing up later


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: NJPW World*

NJPW added Marufuji vs Devitt from Dominion 2010 to their list.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait...New Japan World is free this month?!?! 

And I get to see Tanahashi Vs. Styles for the IWGP Title AND Iishi Vs. Makabe for the NEVER Openweight Title....FOR FREE?!?!?! 






Well....I'd say shut up and take my money but....heh heh, I'll just sign up and be a goofball about it.


----------



## Canadian (Dec 19, 2013)

Have never watched a full NJPW show on TV but caught many of their guys at ROH Global Wars last year. If I signup for the NJ World does that give me access to watch WK9 now? I know it was available live if you signed up but I'd like to watch it this weekend if it is on there.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I finally just watched Wrestle Kingdom 9 and holy shit! I marked the fuck out like I was 9 years old again when I saw Sukuraba (who I had no idea was on the card) vs Suzuki I couldn't believe it. Is Saku a full-time NJPW performer, or was that just a special one off? Anyways, I want this NJPW Network so bad, but I already have so many subscription streaming services, my wife would kill me if I tried to get another one. 

But top to bottom, Wrestle Kingdom 9 was one of the best cards of wrestling I personally have ever seen.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

Albrecht Eldritch said:


> Hello, I have always liked japanese wrestling and I already gave up with WWE, so I am interested in this, but I have a few questions about it.
> 
> Can you use paypal as a pay method?
> Does it renew itself automatically?
> ...


No. - You can use most major credit cards, however.
Yes. - Well, I assume so, since it's a subscription. You can cancel anytime.
No. - I'm able to access it in the US without any finagling so it should be available wherever.


----------



## fiddlecastro (Mar 18, 2014)

Canadian said:


> Have never watched a full NJPW show on TV but caught many of their guys at ROH Global Wars last year. If I signup for the NJ World does that give me access to watch WK9 now? I know it was available live if you signed up but I'd like to watch it this weekend if it is on there.


Yep, get yourself subscribed and click here: http://njpwworld.com/p/s_series_00248_1_2

Only the Japanese feed is available on NJPW World, you'll have to look elsewhere for JR and Striker.


----------



## paqman (Sep 7, 2009)

doctor doom said:


> A moderator should probably sticky this thread. The network is free for the month of February. You have to put in your payment info but you'll be reimbursed at the end of the month.


I passed the info along on Facebook and a lot of my friends signed up immediately. If a mod hasn't already added a news headline about this on the front page, they should.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I signed up. Had to guess a few times on which button to click on but other than that it was fine. Kind of enjoyed because some of the translations were pretty funny. Some of the security questions were hilarious. "Name of bottom grandparent kept?" was on of the options that you could have used. As was "What is the nickname of childhood" and "Favorite trick?" 

Watched a match and it worked well and looked amazing.

Just throwing this out there... If you click on this picture from the homepage (it doesn't translate for me)










It takes you to their shows in chronological order. You click on a show and it lists the matches on the show that you can watch. Easiest way I've found of navigating through.

Also the image is grey before you scroll over it then it turns red with the mouse on it.


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

anyone know what bryan danielson stuff is on njpwworld? whats his name ? american dragon?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Man...I am so tempted to get this just to support them. The ease of navigating or understanding are making it a difficult choice when a bit strapped for cash at the moment.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well it is free this month...



SuzukiGUN said:


> anyone know what bryan danielson stuff is on njpwworld? whats his name ? american dragon?


I haven't checked but I don't think there will be a ton of him on there, if any.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

TaylorFitz said:


> Well it is free this month...
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't checked but I don't think there will be a ton of him on there, if any.


And I would "forget" to unsubscribe .... gggaaaaaahhhhhh! Wrestling is a drug!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm gonna end up canceling my NHL Vault subscription to get this, I know it's gonna happen. Is the actual Network available in English text, or is their at least that option? My wife's gonna give me shit about already having one wrestling streaming service, but I'll just tell her I cancelled NHL vault that was the same rate (NJPW World is double a month what the Vault cost, but what she don't know wont hurt her right > ) 

Anyway, does anyone know if this Network is available in English text, or is their at least that option? For easy navigation and use.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> I'm gonna end up canceling my NHL Vault subscription to get this, I know it's gonna happen. Is the actual Network available in English text, or is their at least that option? My wife's gonna give me shit about already having one wrestling streaming service, but I'll just tell her I cancelled NHL vault that was the same rate (NJPW World is double a month what the Vault cost, but what she don't know wont hurt her right > )
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know if this Network is available in English text, or is their at least that option? For easy navigation and use.


When you go on the site scroll all the way to the bottom of the page and there should be a little Google language box which you select English. 









It's totally worth it for converts to about $8/month U.S. And I think the more people from US/Canada that sign up and show them there's a market over here, the more they'll cater to us and hopefully launch a fully English site, etc. in the future. 

Then once you've joined in the top navigation box you see "Live Streaming" which lists the schedule of events. Just takes you a few times to wrap your head around the time zones. Best thing to do is just Google the time difference. For example, there's Road To The New Beginning on at 2015/02/08 16:00. So for me, if I Google "16:00 Tokyo time is in Toronto", then it instantly tells me that's at 2am my time









Or if you just want to watch it the next day or later on go to "Matches in the Past" heading and you will see the recent shows listed. 

Another way to find old matches is go to "Player Name" and search the tags. Then just CTRL+F search "Vader", for example, and you can jump down the list to all the Vader matches they have.


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

Just got this.

Super J Cup 1994 in HQ? Yes please!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I think today is the day guys and gals, just a couple of quick questions. First, are the shows from here on out going to have English commentary? 

They had JR and Stryker for Wrestle Kingdom 9, and I've seen one New Japan show on AXS that had the Strikeforce MMA/Showtime Boxing color guy, and Josh Barnett as the team. Both were excellent, although if I'm being honest Ross seemed out of his element although you could tell he thoroughly enjoyed himself. Stryker was great of course, but I really preferred the Canadian guy and Barnett's chemistry. They really made it feel like a important, even legitimate event. Sorry for the rant, anyway will there be a English team for their upcoming events.

Second and final question which is really a two parter, how long does the process take to sign up? And is downloading a different flash player for their service required?

Really think today is the day, I get this, just gonna wait and see if anybody will answer those couple questions first.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Nothing is in English on anything on there I believe. Sometimes an American will cut a promo or there will be an English speaking announcer but other than that it's all in Japanese. They do write the name's of all the wrestler's out in English before the match starts so you actually know who's wrestling. 

Signing up took slightly longer than signing up for anything else. Just google translate everything and you should be fine. 

I didn't have to update my flash player or download anything. I'm using a low end Windows 8 laptop so it's not like I have all of this crazy hardware installed already.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

I GOT IT! NEW JAPAN WORLD IS MINE! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Okay, first question since buying New Japan World, I'm going back to start at Wrestle Kingdom 6 and watching it all to where they're currently at. But is there a way to watch the whole show in one video, rather than each individual match with there own video link?

*edit*

Second question, any word at all when they might be adding older content? Really would like to see more of the maturation processes of Nakamura & Okada.


----------



## doctor doom (Jun 26, 2007)

signed up in less than 5min. Does help that I can read some Japanese  

Time to watch WrestleKingdom 2000.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Hey guys, just watched G1 Climax 2012 and 40th Anniversary Destruction shows on New Japan World, but I noticed Shinpei Nogami New Japan's Ace announcer didn't call any of those shows. That's at least 4 different dates where he didn't do the call, anybody have any clue why he was absent, and when does he return to the table?


----------



## blink_41sum_182 (Apr 9, 2011)

Anyone else that signed up for free in February not get a refund? 

Ishii/Honma was worth the $8 alone but was just checking...still got charged.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

91ReasonsYouLose said:


> I GOT IT! NEW JAPAN WORLD IS MINE! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


Quick question: I'm assuming you can't read Japanese so how you navigating your way round NJWorld to be able to watch what you want?


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan (Jul 27, 2013)

L-DOPA said:


> Quick question: I'm assuming you can't read Japanese so how you navigating your way round NJWorld to be able to watch what you want?


In the bottom right corner of the page is a button to translate the website into English. It's not perfect, but it's good enough that you should be able to find what you're looking for.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> In the bottom right corner of the page is a button to translate the website into English. It's not perfect, but it's good enough that you should be able to find what you're looking for.


^ This. If the whole page doesn't translate, just go back down to the button and click it again, the second time always translates the entire rest of the page for me.


----------



## Good News Barrett (Jul 28, 2014)

blink_41sum_182 said:


> Anyone else that signed up for free in February not get a refund?
> 
> Ishii/Honma was worth the $8 alone but was just checking...still got charged.


signed up in Jan,

billed for jan and feb start but didn't get one for March. looks like it was free for all.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I really hope Google Translate works on this damn thing.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

DGenerationMC said:


> I really hope Google Translate works on this damn thing.


It does man, I don't lick of Japanese, and I can navigate the site perfectly. As I stated earlier, you might have to hit the translate button a second time, but if you do it will translate all the links and buttons. Blows WWE Network out of the fucking water, if you're a fan of wrestling, not sports entertainment. If the latter is your thing, then New Japan World isn't for you, but if you love wrestling this service is the best there is.


----------



## mikehayman (Mar 11, 2014)

English sign up is available now: https://njpwworld.com/auth?lang=en

The rest of the site still needs Google Translate though so don't get too excited, but if you were wary about signing up because of translation...no excuses now!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

For people interested, someone made a google spreadsheet containing links to many great matches, from the library to new: 
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ZsZCBTpKjHzdbCpKZ1No1KAdpmOd2OcgSMfC1-oa7pI/edit#gid=0

So that includes matches like Antonio Inoki (c) vs Andre the Giant, Tiger Mask vs Dynamite Kid, Masahiro Chono (c) vs Steve Austin, Tatsumi Fujinami (c) vs (c) Ric Flair, Kenny Omega vs Prince Devitt, etc...


----------



## SuzukiGUN (Aug 10, 2014)

Really getting my monies work with this now, I've basically watched every okada match, he seems like a Truely polished throw back wrestler


----------

